
We are the losers in the war between Amazon and Google - aaron_p
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/12/10/losers-war-amazon-google/
======
se7entime
To continue reading this article log in to your Telegraph account. Or register
now, it's free.

------
bob_theslob646
How is this legal?

I have seen cable providers and channels go after each other, but never this.

------
TailorJones
Huh. A link to a paywall on Hacker News.

